# first polish of my ownership



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Decided to give my TT its first polishing today and came up nice.... Used some gloss wipes in the dash and you can see the difference looks good now...

Dash half done with Gloss dash wipes from Halfords.




































Need to remove this horrible antenna and get a shorter chrome one.













































Noticed my TT Badge is worn too


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks cool 8)

i really want them wheels!


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

TT1012 said:


> Looks cool 8)
> 
> i really want them wheels!


Thanks TT1012,

The wheels are nice but in serious need of refurb, will get this done when i have a bit more cash..
They have some bad bubbling and scuffs, but will look good when done.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice. Needs lowering methinks. 8)


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Nilesong said:


> Very nice. Needs lowering methinks. 8)


Me agrees too


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice colour!

I have a TT badge i removed from mine... think it's mint if you want it?

Defo needs a good bit of lowering... amazing what a 3 bar grill will do for looks as well...


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Good job fella.
be careful what you use on the dash , dont want glare reflection on the windscreen(too shiny).
Nice motor tho. :wink:


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveS TT said:


> Nice colour!
> 
> I have a TT badge i removed from mine... think it's mint if you want it?
> 
> Defo needs a good bit of lowering... amazing what a 3 bar grill will do for looks as well...


Am thinking of debadging it anyway, but thanks anyway...


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Medic999 said:


> Need to remove this horrible antenna and get a shorter chrome one.


Get the chrome/alloy one & spray it black - much better!!!

Lee


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

the stig said:


> Good job fella.
> be careful what you use on the dash , dont want glare reflection on the windscreen(too shiny).
> Nice motor tho. :wink:


Thanks Stig, Get more glare of my bald head than the dash though


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

8) Colour. Nice avatar too :wink:


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

Tim G said:


> 8) Colour. Nice avatar too :wink:


Thats the other half always make her wear em when out topless in my car... :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Medic999 said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > 8) Colour. Nice avatar too :wink:
> ...


You wish ! :roll:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Medic999 said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > 8) Colour. Nice avatar too :wink:
> ...


Is that the TT's topless, you're topless or she's topless ? :lol:


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

Medic999 said:


> SteveS TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nice colour!
> ...


Do it... you wont look back! 8)


----------



## matty1985 (Nov 20, 2008)

headrests need lowering to! i have eagle eye vision! lol  ohhhh and if you are after an aerial but dont mind a little wait mine will be off of the car soon if you want it?


----------



## Medic999 (Mar 21, 2009)

kool


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

shell said:


> Medic999 said:
> 
> 
> > Need to remove this horrible antenna and get a shorter chrome one.
> ...


Or just get a black one from the TT Shop :roll: :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

JayC said:


> Medic999 said:
> 
> 
> > SteveS TT said:
> ...


Then he'll never notice that he's debadged it.


----------

